# 94 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

94 Days Till Halloween
7/29/2013

I&#8217;m still running through my "Old Rock" folder, which primarily features monster music from the 50&#8217;s and 60&#8217;s &#8211; garage rock, doo-***, stuff like that. It sure seems like a lot of novelty songs came out in the late 50&#8217;s and early 60&#8217;s (from &#8220;The Purple People Eater&#8221; to &#8220;Yakety Yak&#8221; to &#8220;Alley Oop&#8221. 

*Haunted Jukebox 1 & 2
*Somebody in the Music section of Halloween forum shared two collections of mostly 60&#8217;s garage/horror rock a few years ago. The standards are here &#8230; &#8220;Screamin&#8217; Ball at Dracula Hall&#8221;, &#8220;The Mummy&#8217;s Braclet&#8221; &#8230; and some tracks I&#8217;m less familiar with such as &#8220;Old Boris Old Rivers&#8221; and &#8220;The Ghoul in School&#8221;. Several selections from Don Hinson&#8217;s 1964 album &#8220;Monster Dance Party&#8221; are here too. Some of these are better than others, but they&#8217;re all in good fun. 

*Horror Hop (1994)
*Another collection of garage monster rock from the 60&#8217;s. Nothing jumps out at me here. A couple songs don&#8217;t feel like they belong .. &#8220;The Zoo&#8221;, &#8220;Amazon&#8221;, &#8220;Jungle Hop&#8221; &#8230; but I hate being picky. (Note: I LOVE being picky.)

*Milton DeLugg - At The Monster Ball (The Vampires) (1964)
*This album is by &#8220;The Vampires&#8221;, but Milton DeLugg was actually behind the recordings. DeLugg is a composer / arranger who wrote lots of TV theme songs &#8211; especially game shows. This album reminds me a bit of Frankie Stein (which is never a good thing) &#8230; plain ol&#8217; garage rock where only the voice-overs make it spooky. Musically it is mostly organ, guitar, and drums with some fun vocal additions.

*Milton DeLugg - Music for Monsters, Munsters, Mummies and other TV Fiends (1964)
*Same composer / arranger, but pretty distinctly different recording here. First, he has a couple of songs familiar to most &#8230; the themes to &#8220;The Munsters&#8221;, &#8220;The Addams Family&#8221;, and &#8220;Bewitched&#8221;. (The rest, I&#8217;m not familiar with.) Also different &#8211; these are all big band recordings &#8211; none of them would&#8217;ve been out of place on an old taping of the Tonight Show with Johnny Carson &#8211; so they aren&#8217;t all that spooky. 

*Monster Bop (2000)
*A companion CD to 1994&#8217;s Horror Hop, this one has your basics (&#8220;Rockin&#8217; In the Graveyard&#8221;, &#8220;Frankenstein&#8217;s Den&#8221;, and Bert Convy is back with two songs!) and plenty of less familiar tracks too. None of the tracks seem too out of place.

*Monster Rock and Roll Show (1990)
*Released by DCC Compact Classics, this CD features songs from the late 50&#8217;s to the early 70&#8217;s. Yes, we&#8217;ve heard most of them by now (including instance #2 of &#8220;Monster Mash&#8221; by Pickett). But this disc does a nice job mixing it up by throwing in some audio from old horror movie trailers. Nice to hear something from the 70&#8217;s, too. And I haven&#8217;t mentioned them yet, but I love the old Buchanan / Goodman songs that feature lots of voicework interspersed with clips from pop songs from that era. They are a hoot. I&#8217;m to the point where I&#8217;m going to skip songs that I&#8217;ve heard twice already &#8230; apologies to the Hollywood Flames, the DuPonts, the Revels, and Morgus (the Magnificent). Wow &#8230; those movie trailers (and the cooler weather outside) put me in the mood for an old horror movie tonight.

I&#8217;m hitting the wall with this 50&#8217;s / 60&#8217;s garage rock stuff. I need a break tomorrow. Might be time for some sound effects or sound atmospheres. Those don&#8217;t always sound right coming out of an office, though.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I hate being picky. (Note: I LOVE being picky.)


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just glad to see that somebody is reading this stuff! Maybe I'll make it through all 100 days this year.


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Will you be doing this again this year?


----------

